

Jailbroken PS3 running Linux, flashed permanently - mmastrac
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGI0EnNQ5GE

======
mmastrac
Sony failed to safely sign their executables with ECDSA, effectively yielding
their private key to the team. They then used this, plus some bugs in the
lower-level loaders to permanently flash a loader than would bring up Linux at
the same level as a game would normally run.

This is in addition to the release yesterday of the private HMAC secret to
generate dongles for downgrading the OS.

More information:

[1] How to sign things properly with DSA:
[http://rdist.root.org/2010/11/19/dsa-requirements-for-
random...](http://rdist.root.org/2010/11/19/dsa-requirements-for-random-k-
value/)

[2] The actual talk from yesterday:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6CA4fqAdsc> (with slides here:
[http://events.ccc.de/congress/2010/Fahrplan/attachments/1780...](http://events.ccc.de/congress/2010/Fahrplan/attachments/1780_27c3_console_hacking_2010.pdf))

